# What can you tell me about this Rod?



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Lookin at gettin a couple new carp rods this year....i am not looking to be the flashyest carper on the bank...but i do want a decent quality rod.
I saw this on Ebay...tell me what you guys think. As opposed to say a Fox Warrior rod...i saw at wacker baits. Also, how does the LB test curve fit into my decision?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36150&item=3673842186&rd=1

I know i am askin alot of inane questions here...please bare with me

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mitch,

The Barrington rods are good rods. Nothing wrong with them at all. A 2lb TC is a good practical use rod....but not strong enough to be chucking out heavy leads, or PVA's or Packbait. I did with my cheap 2.0lb'rs, but w/o much accuracy. I beefed up to 3.0's now, and love em for PVA and Packbait. 

I would personally say the Barrington is above entry level for rods. I'm using Fox Rangemaster II's, and those are intermediate rods. Really though....to give you an example......I had a Cabelas fly combo (still have it) that outperforms a GLoomis that I purchased. Was 3 times as much money as the St. John's combo from Cabelas. Brand doesn't always mean everything. What you find in a rod that suits YOUR needs is what matters. 

One suggestion I would make. If I were to start all over again (looking back), I would likely have a 2.0lb TC rod for fishing maize and a "small" packbait, fishing the margins (in close)....and a 3.0lb for PVA and Method Feeders for distance fishing. That way I can cover 2 ranges.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

ALso, if you decide not to get that rod for whatever reasons, and you would like to try out a 2.0lb TC rod, I have a pair of them sitting here. We can meet up someday and you can try casting them. They are either 2.0 or 2.5......can't remember. LOL.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Shawn....i assume that Test curve refers to the stiffness of the rod..

Mitch


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Exactly. Works like our heavy, light, medium, etc. actions. Not exactly sure if the TC refers to weight the rod can safely pick up, or how many pounds it takes to bend the tip to the end of the handle. Have heard both stories amongst others.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

you(or i should say)i can cast a regular sized packbait
with my 2.5lb carpstrikes to a range of 80yds(i was doing it at the Nimmi outing last year)so you can fish pack baits
a good distance with a 2.5lber.i would not recomend doing
often though.the those Barrington jobs look good though,
steelhead has a pair i think.he seems pleased(btw where is
that guy?)have you ahd a look at the predators Mitch?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Man i get affraid to cast feeders on my 2.50 TC's.....and still dont feel right doing it on my 2.75 TC's...but it gets the job done, just no real distance. a 2.75 TC rod is only rated to 3 1/2 oz. and when i throw a 2oz feeder packed with chum its about 4-5 oz. total and the rod is a bit over weighted...for real method fishing im going to invest in a pair of 13' 3.25 - 3.50TC's.
But thats just my opinion about rods.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

ONly problem going that heavy on a rod is you loose the "play" effect when you are landing smaller (under 20) fish. And for the most part, most fish that you will land in a season in Ohio is going to be under 20.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe so, but im going for distance method feeding for large fish on the Ohio river and want a rod that can handle a 2oz. method feeder and a LARGE ball of chum with a single or dbl. 24mm boilie.

I want a selection of rods to cover ALL types of water and the size of fish im after.
I now own:
one-11 ft. Daiwa 1.75 TC.
two- 12 ft. Fox 2.50 TC
two- 12 ft.Fox 2.75 TC.
two- 13 ft. Fox 3.00 TC

I want to add a heavier pair of 13 fters, but these will NOT be of the med. range of rods...i want to purchase a GOOD pair of rods next year. Depending on how i work out with my Fox rods this year im thinking very hard at buying a new full set of rods, but again buying the GOOD ones....so far im leaning hard towards a pair of the Century NG's in 12' 2.75 TC and NG 13' 3.50 TC(with matching NG landing net & NG spod rod)..well there goes all my half of the TAX money....lol

Scott


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

> well there goes all my half of the TAX money....lol



lol you can say that again....thanks for all the great info guys.


Mitch


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

you dont loose that much feel on the heavy rods IMO

Scott,you know,i hear the NG in 12-13ft 3.5 is still a somewhat light rod?even at 3.5lb tc.there is alot of
talk of it on the UK forums.very fast tippy rod i guess.
if i go century man,its the SP all day  13' 3.5lber
not sure about those FMJ,might be a bit too much rod
for me,at that price.i'll use cheaper mega power rods
before making that plunge.

but i want about 4 of those old MTH rods,know what iam 
talking about????


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea i do(14' 4.00 TC)...but at $550 a pcs. i said no thanks!!
You can get them made how you want through ACS.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

As for the NG's...ive talked to 4 CAG members that have them and they said they were the best rods they ever used and would not buy anything else.
Plus ive talked to many UK carp anglers that have said the same thing..i will have a set for sure.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

is that the price ($550) gave you for a rod identical/similar
to the MTH rod?  way over priced!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

yes,no doubt the NG is a nice rod.but i have read the
rumors of it being a light rod?even in 3.5lb i dont
really know?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

YES..if i would have purchased 2 of those rods...14' 4.00 TC Century Blank/ Nick Buss custom built with the eyelets i wanted, reel seat, ect. it would have cost me that much a pcs....yup $1k for a pair of carp rods....i talked to them many times getting all the details worked out, ect. and after everything was said and done that was the quaote i got...but the said..." remember all ACS members get 10% discount on our rods....yea like at that price 10% is going to do me any good!!!

I would have paid $500 for a pair of them...but not more than that.....when they sent me the quote..i told them they were crazy...they offered to build another set of rods to my specs also.....but i said at the prices they are charging...i'll just go buy a pair of NG's from the Tackle Box and be done with it...thanks but no thanks.

So next year im going to order them...from the UK and pay the shipping cost..it will still save me tons of money compared to customs made from ACS.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I would LOVE to get ahold of a pair of the Century FBS(Fat Boy Slims) but i cant find anyone in the States that has a pair of them...i have heard through the UK circle that they are VERY sweet rods.......
My buddy who lives in the UK owns a pair of Century AK47's twin tips and they are 2 rods in one...one top section thats 2.75 TC and the other is 3.50 TC..they sold for 191.00 pounds. But they dont sell them anymore.

Speaking of which the 14' MTH rods sold for 179.00 pounds..but sad to say another rod Century doesnt make any more..dang!!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah,Scott i have a feeling this ACS deal is good,but not THAT good.
when its all said and done.you WILL pay the same or perhaps more
for the same stuff,if it were to come from the UK.thats with all tackle
too.i think the only thing different between ACS and a place like 
Wacker baits is going to be the selection of tackle.i of course am 
probably wrong  as always.but its what it seems to me.now
we will be really taken care of when this Specialist Tackle branch 
gets going up in NY.if it gets going?BTW what is the deal with that?

yeah i was told the MTH was stopped because it was not very popular
or a ''best'' seller.i have a guy that is keeping an eye out for a set 
over there,checking pawn shops,classifieds,ect.thats what you should
have your friend do for you with the AK's.this guy we have over there
offered us a set of 3 13ft 3.5lb Fox Extreme's for only 80 pounds +
shipping.if i had the bread i would have grabbed those babies  
i may be able to have dude look for those AK's.he tells my friend
to give him a list of stuff to look out for.so he may possibly be 
able to locate a set.i'll let you know if i hear anything.


----------

